#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Eρωτηματολόγιο για διπλωματική, του μεταπτυχιακού τμήματος «Διαχείριση Τεχνικών Έργων»

## jimtok86

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι!! 

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω θερμά όποιος μπορεί να διαθέσει λίγο από  το χρόνο του για να συμπληρώσει το ερωτηματολόγιο για διπλωματική, του μεταπτυχιακού τμήματος «Διαχείριση Τεχνικών Έργων» του «Ελληνικού Ανοιχτού Πανεπιστημίου». 
Απευθύνεται σε άτομα που έχουν δουλέψει σε εταιρείες σε κατασκευαστικό κλάδο με την ευρύτερη έννοια των τεχνικών γραφείων (αποφεύγοντας γραφεία του ενός ατόμου γτ δε ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε να έχει εφαρμογή, και αποφεύγοντας και εταιρείες μηχανικών όπου πάμε προς βιομηχανία.. δηλ παραμένουν σε ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει κατασκευή και όχι παραγωγή!). Στην πραγματικότητα δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ ο χρόνος. Δηλ αν κάποιος δούλευε σε τεχνική/κατασκευαστική εταιρεία παλαιότερα μπορεί να το συμπληρώσει.

Για να το συμπληρώσετε, επισκεφτείτε τη διεύθυνση: 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1aDQ...mail_form_link

----------

